# Yammy RX-V3800?



## Atama (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello all! I am putting together a new HT in my above garage bonus room and have a few questions. I am going with Paradigm Studio series speakers, a Servo-15 V.2 sub, and my room has a total volume of about 3550 cubic feet. Would the studio 40 speakers (would be used up front) give me a full sound in this size room or should I be looking more closely at the Studio 100's. This is more a cost containment issue for the time, but wanted to get your thoughts. Second, if I do go with the Studio 100's, would the Yammy RX-V3800 be good with these speakers? Or would some of you recomend a different receiver in the same general price range (around $1600 US)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

First let me say,... Welcome to the Shack!

Personally I don't know anything about Paradigms. Never heard 'em, or even seen any on display :bigsmile:. My thought for that size room would be, more speaker, less receiver. Like maybe the V1800 and Studio 60's or 100's for the fronts and maybe 40's for rear/surrounds. 
As for the receiver, 140 W. vs 130W. will be negligible and the extra $400 would, IMO, be better spent on speakers. Unless of course you need one of the features the 3800 has that the 1800 doesn't.

I really don't see much difference, brand wise, in receivers in this range (Yamaha, Onkyo, Denon, Pioneer, Harmon Kardon) get the one with the features you want/need, at the best price. Performance and reliability will likely be about the same. And then there are deals out there like the Outlaw 970/7075 for $999 that may well be worth looking into,....:coocoo: the possibilities and options are enough to drive you crazy.


----------



## Atama (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! My plan is to use the Studio 40's up front until I get enough saved back up to get the Studio 100's for up front and then move the 40's to the rear. Does this seem logical? I just wanna get to a point where I can start watching movies again ASAP! You are right, I just checked out a comparison between the two Yammy's, and the only real difference is the 10 WPC, so a big thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree... I'd probably go less receiver and more speaker. Of course I'd simply like to be in your shoes and being able to make such a decision.

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I TOTALLY agree on the more speaker less receiver issue..

I might actually disagree a little with the notion that you have to floor standers. I think you can use Studio 20's all around. They're rated to go down to +/-2 of 54hz.. getting a good big sub and cross it at 80hz and you're good. 

Also, the other item I'd like to bring up is that you could probably get something better in the sub department by going with someone like SVS. The Servo is a good sub from all I've heard, but SVS is really the king of the hill right now in quality and price.

BTW, I love Paradigms.. it's what I went with. I didn't know as much then as I do now, so my choices would probably be different than what I went with in the end. (i.e., I probably would have gone with Studio 20's all around).

Good luck and have fun.

JCD


----------



## Atama (Oct 7, 2007)

I actually considered an SVS, but I read a review in one of the HT mags, and the reviewer compared a Servo-15 to his SVS, and found it to be superior in sveral areas. Plus, I have been able to actually demo the Servo in a audio shop. I am one of those folks who really likes to put a speaker through its paces before paying out my cash.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup, I think that is a logical plan. Though, as I said before, I have zero experience with Paradigm; Jacen's way may be better :bigsmile:. Me, I'm a big floor stander type, and if I had the cash I'd have me 5 of these :raped:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've heard very good things about the Servo-15 and we have a couple of guys here that own that sub. I think depending on which SVS you're comparing it with would make a difference in which one faired best.


----------



## Atama (Oct 7, 2007)

I read today that SVS might relaese a dual driver version of the PB13-Ultra. That seems like a very interesting possibility. Given my room size, would either sub give me that very full sound, just got kicked in the chest kinda bass?


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Just my opinion on the floorstander vs bookshelf speaker, as I understand it spending the same amount of money you should get a better sounding and performing bookshelf speaker compared to the floorstander, obviously the bookshelf is going to be lacking in bass but as you are planning on buying a subwoofer I would personally go for the best bookshelf speakers you can afford. With bookshelf speakers there is also the additional cost of stands or the effort of making your own.

These comments are my own opinion based on auditioning speakers in the 1000€ - 2000€ price bracket, I ended up buying bookshelf speakers as they sounded better to me and my room is not large by any means, probably around 1800 cubic feet.


----------



## Testpattern (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm running a RX-V2700 with Studio 100's up front, with a Servo 15. The Yam drives the 100's very well and they are a great speaker. I was using a pair of B&K 250 Watt monoblocks on the 100's until I got the Yam. Removed them and have not missed a thing.... except the Acom power sequencer, tons of cables, and a load of unneccessary complexity.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Atama said:


> I read today that SVS might relaese a dual driver version of the PB13-Ultra. That seems like a very interesting possibility. Given my room size, would either sub give me that very full sound, just got kicked in the chest kinda bass?


IMO - Yes it will. Though I've never heard it the tests Ilkka has run on this sub show it to be a mighty contender. I considered the Servo 15 when I was buying a sub. Great sounding unit. It's a few years old though so which model SVS was the reviewer comparing it to?


----------



## Atama (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't remember the specific model, but it seems it was around the time that the Servo V.2 came out, so it likely was not the new Ultras from SVS. I wish there was a way to demo the PB Ultra 13...


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

If you're serious about considering one I'd call up SVS. They have GREAT customer service and will gladly calm your worries. They also have a 30 day guarentee if you're not satisfied if I remember correctly.


----------

